# Moving from ARGC, which clinic?



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello everyone

I have recently had my fourth failed IVF (second at the ARGC) and ovulated before EC on both ARGC attempts. At my follow up they said the embryos they managed to collect were good quality but think there is a strong possibility that I will ovulate again if I try another IVF.

I am considering changing clinics as I want to have another go with my own eggs but can't face another try at the ARGC. I was considering having a consultation at the Lister but was wondering whether anyone had any other recommendations. I am 40 in January and have high NK cells.

Any advice would be greatly received.

Lots of luck to all,

xxxxx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi there,

I've just moved from the Lister to the Bridge.

I guess different places are right for different people.

Personally I didnt like the Lister because of finding it a bit impersonal. I immediately, and my DP, liked the Bridge from the way all the different members of staff spoke to us, and dealt with us.

Havent had any treatment there yet, only investigative stuff, and had two failed IVFs at the Lister.

I'm sure you;ll get loads of replies with everyones ideas.

Good luck with it you young thing!!
love from Joan, and my dawgy sends a BIG lick to Molly.


----------



## mollysmum (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Joan

Thanks for your reply. We have booked a consultation at the Lister and at Care Nottingham as they both deal with immune issues. So far, Care have lived up to their name and been so lovely!! I think we will probably start another cycle next year.

Good luck to you. I hope 2007 will be a very lucky year for us all!

xxxxxxxx

PS Molly sends a great big lick backatcha!!


----------

